# Koiteich - Größe - Frage?



## Norbert63 (25. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,

eigentlich wollte ich mein "Teich" erst nächstes Jahr vergrößern, aber nun habe ich ein super Angebot für ein VortexFilter bis 12000l Koiteich bekommen und nun eine für mich wichtige Frage:

Was wäre für die Kois besser: Teichgröße von 4x2x2m oder 6x2x1,4m?

Mein Teich z.Zt. ist ca. 90cm tief und ca. 2500l groß, da haben diesen Winter 1xca.20cm und 5x ca. 10-15cm Eurokois überlebt.

Danke für Antworten.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,
geht nicht 6x2x1,80 ? Auf die paar Liter mehr kommt es nicht an aber den Fischen tut es gut 

Was ist es denn für ein Filter, hast du einen Link oder ein Foto ?


----------



## Norbert63 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

das wäre ein Reihenvortexfilter 3 Kammern, wie sowas hier http://www.kois.de/de/Teichfilter/Reihenvortex/3-Kammer-Reihenvortexfilter-mit-Deckel-Fuellpaket-KT

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi,
wenn du den Besatz so lässt wie er ist, schafft das der Filter. Viel mehr traue ich ihm aber nicht zu.
Mach ruhig die 6x2x1,80 oder 2 Meter. Dadurch wird der Teich auch Stabiler und nicht so Wetterfühlig


----------



## Norbert63 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

ich habe nun einiges über Kois gelesen und man sagt 1000l pro Koi ( mehr natürlich besser ), wenn ich nun von meinen Eurokois ausgehe, würde das bedeuten - 6000l, bei 6x2x1,4 hätte ich fast 16800l. So schlecht kann das doch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn ich 6x2x1,8m oder 2m machen würde, dann hätte ich ja 21600l bzw. 24000l. Der Filter wurde mir für ca. 12000l Koiteich angeboten und da ich ja gerade erst den Oase 5.1 für meinen Teich gekauft habe ( den ich weiter verwenden wollte - Bachlauf ), dachte ich, ca.16000l wären wirklich OK - zumal bei der Filtertechnik.

Wenn der Filter nicht so toll ist, dann verschiebe ich den Teichneubau lieber aufs nächstes Jahr.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,
der Filter ist schon OK und packt das auch. Die Tiefe von 1,40 Meter ist Grenzwertig. Auch wenn es diesen Winter geklappt hat, muss das nicht immer so sein.


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

:Willkommen2 im Teichforum

Vorab hätt ich da mal ne Frage, möchtest du einen sogennaten Koi- Pool bauen oder einen richtigen Teich mit Pflanzzone zusätzlichen Pflanzfilter usw.
Also sowas sterilles ohne Pflanzen und allem oder auch was für die Natur und das Biologische Gleichgewicht.

mfg René


----------



## Norbert63 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Rene,

ich wollte einen Teich mit einer "Stufe" bauen ( den Rest gerade Wände) , so dass ich auf dieser Stufe __ Schilf einsetzen kann. 
Z.Zt. habe ich einen Teich mit 2 Stufen und 3 üppige Schilfpflanzen, diese kommen aus der Natur  , die will ich natürlich weiter verwenden. Weitere Pflanzen sind eigentlich nicht geplant.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit einem Koifachmann gesprochen und bin deswegen zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass 4x3x1,5m ( was für meinen Garten auch optisch am schönsten wäre ) ausreichend sind. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man 5000l für den ersten Koi rechnet und jeden weiteren mit 1000l. Ein Tiefe von 2m wäre in meiner Region ( Münsterland ) wirklich nicht notwendig.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## frank69 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

bau den Teich so groß wie möglich.!!!!!
Die Tiefe von 2 m hilft Dir auch Temperaturschwankungen zu vermeiden und schafft Volumen.
Also 1,5 m und das von einem Koifachmann-ich halte das für sehr Grenzwertig.

Bau lieber einmal richtig als jedesmal halbherzig-das wird am Ende viel teurer.
Der Filter mag bei deinem Bestand noch funktionieren aber Koiswachsen auch.
Wenn man dann dem Koivirus erliegt kauft man auch mal ohne an die Teichgröße zu denken.

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Norbert63 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@frank69

Hallo,

2m Tiefe würde natürlich auch Volumen bringen, allerdings bräuchte man dann auch eine andere Filtergröße und zum Thema einmal richtig bauen: Ich gehöre nicht zu den "Koi Fanatikern" und echte japanische ( teure ) Kois würde ich mir erst garnicht zulegen. 

Ich wollte letztes Jahr einfach nur ein paar andere Fische haben ( ca. 30 Jahre Goldfische waren genug ). Dann habe ich mir die Eurokois gekauft, weil der Händler gesagt hatte, sie würden sich der Teichgröße anpassen und wären fast genauso robust wie Goldfische. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich mir auch keine wirklichen Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Mehr Fische möchte ich auf keinen Fall, die 6 Eusokois reichen mir völlig. Mir ging es darum, dass ich den Fischen, durch einen Teichumbau, mehr Liter zu Verfügung stellen wollte.

Das hier in diesem Forum fast nur Profikoihalter sind die eine entsprechende Koiteichanlage haben, ist mir bewußt, aber so einen "Aufwand" wollte und will ich eigentlich nicht betreiben "nur" damit ich 6 Fische im Teich habe.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert!



> ...Eurokois gekauft, weil der Händler gesagt hatte, sie würden sich der Teichgröße anpassen



Das vergiss man ganz schnell! 
Die Fische passen sich nicht der Teichgröße an, was die Händler doch manchmal fürn Blödsinn erzählen... 

1,5 m Teichtiefe ist doch schon ganz ordentlich, und wenn's dann noch mit Deinem Filter so passt, 

Warum möchtest Du nur __ Schilf nehmen, ist das nicht ein wenig eintönig? 
Sind am Uferrand noch Pflanzen geplant oder wie möchtest Du das Ufer überhaupt 
gestalten?


----------



## Norbert63 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Dodi,

danke für deine Antwort, zur Uferbepflanzung habe ich mir noch keine echten Gedanken gemacht, da ich für jede Art der Bepflanzung offen bin. Was zu 100% am Ufer stehen wird, sind __ Farne ( davon habe ich mehr als genug ) und jede Menge große bis kleine Findlinge.

Wieso __ Schilf als Teichpflanze: Ich habe 3 größere Schilfpflanzen, die ich natürlich übernehmen möchte. Ich hatte auch mal eine Seerose aus  einem Wildwasserteich, aber die wuchs wie die Pest ( die Wurzeln waren die "Hölle" ).

Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase und es steht noch nichts zu 100% fest.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,
hier gibt es nicht nur Koi Fanatiker, sondern viele haben sich mit der Zeit langsam zu Koi Liebhabern entwickelt. Das hat auch nicht zwangsläufig mit "teuren" Japan Koi zu tun.

Ich habe vorletztes Jahr alle meine restlichen Goldfische verschenkt, da sie nicht so beruhigend waren als die Koi. Sie waren schön und haben mir lange Zeit viel Freude bereitet. Das größte Problem war wohl die Vermehrungsrate.

Wenn du jetzt einen Teich planst, der für Koi gut geeignet sein soll, kannst du aus Fehlern der anderen, z.B. meinen lernen. Ich weiß, seit ich in Foren lese, nun deutlich mehr und würde einige Sachen nun anders machen.

Der Filter passt schon für den Anfang, hat aber Nachteil, dass Besatzabhängig permanente Reinigungsarbeiten anfallen. Ein Filter lässt sich leichter erweitern als ein Teich.

Was auf jeden Fall anzuraten ist, sind Bodenabläufe. Die holen Grobschmutz schnell aus dem Wasser.
Der Filter ist auf Schwerkraft ausgelegt und kann im Vortex diesen Dreck abscheiden, bevor er im biologischen Teil abgebaut werden muss. Bei deinem aktuellen Besatz langt der erst mal. Da einige Aufrüster nun was anderes suchen, werden auch größere Exemplare sehr günstig angeboten.

Pflanzen hab ich auch jede Menge. Die Abtrennung eines Bereichs von den Koi wäre zu überlegen. Dort kann sich dann unabhängig von den Koi ein Biotop einstellen.

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass du auf eine größere Tiefe gehen solltest. Das hat einige Vorteile.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Norbert63 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte mit dem Wort "Koi-Fanatiker" niemanden zu Nahe treten. 

Für mich ist der Teich auch kein Hobby ( habe genug andere ), sondern "nur" ein schönes Element im Garten.
Ich hatte zu den Goldfischzeiten nicht mal einen Teichfilter.
Wenn ich nun einen größeren Teich baue, dann möchte ich auch nicht tausende von Euros in die Hand nehmen, denn das wäre es mir nicht Wert. Nun werden sicherlich viele hier mit dem Kopf schütteln, aber so sehe ich das nun mal.

Ich hatte mir den Teichneubau so vorgestellt, ich vergrößere meinen jetzigen Teich ( etwas länger/breiter/tiefer ) mit evtl. einer Stufe und sonst gerade Wände. Teichfolie kaufen und alles andere wird sich ergeben. Zuerst wollte ich auch einfach nur wieder eine Pumpe in den Teich einsetzen, so wie jetzt auch, aber nach einigem lesen Stelle ich mir das nun ungefähr so vor:
 
Das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## frank69 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

Das Prinzip bezeichnet man als Halbschwerkraft.
Das funktioniert bei kleineren Teichen wunderbar. Sollter der Teich die 20 m³ überschreiten ist die reine Schwerkraftfunktion die viel bessere Wahl (Kosten, Durchfluß etc.)

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Norbert63 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo @ all,

ich bedanke mich bei den Usern die mir helfen wollten, aber da ich nun auch einige PN´s bekommen habe, denke ich so langsam, ich bin hier nicht richtig aufgehoben.

Anscheind wird jeder Koi 1m lang und braucht deshalb extrem viel mehr Platz als ich bieten kann - ich habe zwar noch nie ein 1m Koi gesehen und denke mir, dass die meisten Koi so um 40-60cm werden.
Anfeidungen in die Richtig: 
- "Wenn ich kein richtigen Koiteich bauen kann oder will, soll ich mir wieder Goldfische kaufen und die Kois abgeben"
- "Wenn ich das Geld nicht ausgeben will, darf ich halt keine Koi halten"
- " Wenn man Koi halten möchte, muss man einfach viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, wer das nicht möchte, der soll lieber ein Naturteich machen"
- "Es bleibt nie bei den 6 Koi, es werden später sowieso mehr und deswegen muss der Teich min. 30qm groß sein"
- Es grenzt an einem Wunder, dass meine 6 Kois diesen Winter überstanden haben
usw.
die brauche ich wirklich nicht!!!!

Nur ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:
- nicht jeder kann einen so großen Teich bauen ( Grundstüchsbedingt )
- nicht jeder möchte einen so großen Teich, weil es vielleicht optisch nicht passt
- nicht jeder ist dazu bereit tausende von Euros zu investieren
ich könnte noch sehr viele Beispiele nennen, aber wozu?

Fakt ist, mein jetziger Teich ist sehr klein, ich wollte den Fischen etwas gutes tun, aber es ist anscheind nicht gut genug.


Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi Norbert,

klar wird nicht jeder Koi unbedingt 1m lang, aber trotzdem ist bei einer Teich- oder Aquariengröße immer von der GaL (größten anzunehmende Länge) der betreffenden Fischart auszugehen - und 1m Länge sind für __ Wildkarpfen (aus denen die Koi herausgezüchtet wurden) drin wenn er: nicht, wie in freier Natur meißt üblich schon lange Zeit vorher vorher an Krankheiten, Futtermangel, Raubtieren, Witterungsbedingungen, ect. das zeitliche segnen tut - Karpfen in heimischen Freigewässern werden ja auch kaum 10-12 Jahre alt, bei guter Pflege im Teich sind da locker 30-40 Jahre drin (gibt auch nachgewiesene Karpfen die 60 erreichten)

Und wenn man halt nur Platz für ne bestimmte Teichgröße hat, kann man halt nicht alles reinsetzen. Kann ich z.B nur ein 100l Aquarium in Zimmer aufstellen, kann ich da trotzdem egal, wie ich es auch hinbiegen zu versuche, nie Malawibuntbarsche einsetzen. Die brauchen halt zu einer einigermaßen gerechten Haltung ein Becken was min. 3x so viel Volumen und nie unter 1,2m Länge hat - und das nur für die kleinsten Arten davon. Ich z.B käme nie auf die Idee in meinen Teich __ Störe einzusetzen, der bleibt trotz 13m Länge dafür halt zu klein (allein schon wegen den großen Flachzonen rundum)

MfG Frank


----------



## CrimsonTide (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Ich wollt mich nur mal kurz zum Thema Koi-Fanatiker zu Wort melden: 

Norbert, warte noch ein Weilchen  Ich hab mir irgendwann mal gedacht, dass mich Fische per se überhaupt nicht interessieren. Dann hab ich Haus gebaut und irgendwann einen halbherzigen Teich für Goldis gebaut, was zu Problemen führte. Schon da hat es angefangen. Ich wollte den Fischen ein gutes Zuhause bieten und wollte nachträglich verbessern.

Nach den Problemen kam der Umbau (von 7m³ auf rund 25m³) und damit auch die ersten Koi. 

Heute hat mich der Virus voll im Griff. Wenn heute zu Hause irgendwas geredet wird, wo eine Farbe vorkommt, denke ich automatisch an die dazupassende Koi-Sorte. Wenn ich bei Koi-Händlern schöne Fische sehe, freut es mich so, dass es fast weh tut. 

Falls dir dein Leben lieb ist, vergiss das mit den Koi ... Teich zuschütten, Tennisplatz/Garage/... bauen ... sonst gehts dir wie vielen hier ... du wirst verrückt!!!  

Andererseits bin ich gern verrückt!


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert.

Ich lese ja nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit hier in dem Thema mit und kann deinen Unmut verstehen.



Norbert63 schrieb:


> - nicht jeder kann einen so großen Teich bauen ( Grundstüchsbedingt )
> - nicht jeder möchte einen so großen Teich, weil es vielleicht optisch nicht passt
> - nicht jeder ist dazu bereit tausende von Euros zu investieren
> ich könnte noch sehr viele Beispiele nennen, aber wozu?
> ...




Zu deinem Zitat: Das brauchst du auch nicht. Es gibt immer eine adäquate Möglichkeit.

Du hast doch die Absicht etwas zu ändern und erkundigst Dich hier und da und dort. Das ist schon mehr als manch Anderer es macht. Ich glaube, deine angedachte Größe ist für den Besatz bisher ok. Nur bedenke die möglichen Eventualitäten was den Zukauf oder Zuwachs betrifft. Ich würde den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken und weiter an einer optimalen Lösung für deine Situation arbeiten. Man sollte einfach berücksichtigen, dass du dich kümmerst und was machst. Andere haben noch kleinere Becken, ändern aber nichts und hören auch nicht zu. Es sind hier im Forum nicht alle so, wie in deinen PN! Diejenigen die offen schreiben - helfen Dir auch. Was du daraus machst liegt nachher an Dir.:smoki


----------



## Norbert63 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich werde mein Teich umbauen bzw. neubauen. Ich habe heute noch mit 2 Koihaltern telefoniert und die haben mir bestätigt, dass meine Teichgröße, für den Besatz in Ordnung ist. 
Wie schon gesagt, mehr Kois möchte ich nicht haben und wenn Gott es so will und es würde zu Nachzuchten kommen, dann würde ich diese verschenken.

Nun, morgen soll das Wetter nicht so schlecht sein und ich fange einfach an.
Meine Kois werden sichlerlich dankbar sein 


In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag noch.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

schade das einige Menschen bei Fischen so .... werden.
Ich habe in meiner Arbeitszeit schon einges an "Koi-Teichen" gesehen und dabei waren auch etliche die zu klein zuflach oder einfach nur überbevölkert waren.
Klar sehen viele kleine Koi in so einem großen Becken sch.... aus und wenn sie dann wachsen hat man sich so sehr dran gewöhnt, an die lieben Tiere das man sich schwer von ihnen trennen mag. Ja bis, bis sie anfangen an Krankheiten zu leiden. Aber selbst dann wird allerlei Zeugs ins Becken gekippt die Filteranlage bis aufs unendliche Vergrößert usw. usw.
Auf die Idee zu kommen für die Fische einen besseren Platz zufinden oder der Natur ihre natürliche Auslese selbst zu bestimmen kommt dabei kaum einer 
Ich denke wenn du deinen Teich wie geplant machst, wirst du deinen für dich richtigen Weg finden und dich zur Not auch von dem ein oder anderen zu groß gewordenen trennen können.
Von daher mag ich dir nur ein Paar tips geben:
1 Größe wie du schon sagtest soll es kein See werden, die Maße sind soweit ok, nur würde ich versuchen die 1,80 m Tiefe zu erreichen.
2 Das halbschwerkraftsystem denk ich passt erst einmal und du kannst bei richtiger Vorleistung später mit ruhigen Gewissen auf ein Schwerkraftsystem wechseln (sofern erforderlich).
3. Beflanzung würde ich wenn dann nur aus 2 Seiten machen damit man zum einen die Fische gut sehen kann und zum zweiten wenn man doch mal Keschern muß kommt man mit weniger Stress für dich und die Fische ran. Evtl. kannst du in eine Richtung einen Teil für Flach und Sumpfpflanzen schaffen wo hedoch leichte Strömmung one Fische hin gelangt. Das sorgt für ein besseres Klima im Teich uns macht dem Auge mehr Spass als alles andere.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast dann wende dich an die Leute die es gut mit dir und deinen Fischen meine direkt per PN bzw setz den Rest auf deine Ignorliste 
Über deine Teichbaufortschritte in Form von Text und Bild werden dir auf jedenfall viele Dankbar sein. 
Aber nicht in einigen Jahren schimpfen wenn die Leute die dir zu einem größeren Teich geraten haben, recht behalten haben weil du wieder bauen mußt 
Diese Erfahrung mußten leider schon viele machen und darum kann ich auch diese Leute verstehen wenn sie andere vor dem Fahler versuchen zu Warnen, nur muß die Art und Weise überdacht werden.

mfg René


----------



## Dodi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

Solche PN's finde ich unverschämt! 


> - "Wenn ich kein richtigen Koiteich bauen kann oder will, soll ich mir wieder Goldfische kaufen und die Kois abgeben"
> - "Wenn ich das Geld nicht ausgeben will, darf ich halt keine Koi halten"
> - " Wenn man Koi halten möchte, muss man einfach viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, wer das nicht möchte, der soll lieber ein Naturteich machen"
> - "Es bleibt nie bei den 6 Koi, es werden später sowieso mehr und deswegen muss der Teich min. 30qm groß sein"
> - Es grenzt an einem Wunder, dass meine 6 Kois diesen Winter überstanden haben



Besserwisser gibt es immer und überall...
aber viele hier sprechen aus ihrer eigenen Erfahrung und versuchen, anderen zu helfen, damit sie nicht dieselben Fehler machen.
Mach Deinen Teich und ich denke, die Größe geht schon in Ordnung, zumal Du ja nicht vorhast, mehr Koi zu beherbergen. Bis Deine Koi wirklich groß sind, vergehen bestimmt noch einige Jahre - und dann denkst Du _vielleicht_ anders... 

@ all:
Sooo klein ist sein Teich nun wirklich nicht, es gibt/gab auch wesentlich kleinere Koiteiche, bei denen es gut funktioniert (ich denke da grad an den ersten, kleineren Koiteich von Werner/WP-3D), der hatte weit unter 10.000 Liter!


----------



## Norbert63 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo troll20,

ich bin ein extrem Tierlieber Mensch, habe u.a. 6 Maine Coon Katzen/Kater, 4 Shih Tzus, Reptilien und eine kleine Papageienzucht ( Kakadus/Amazonen ). Nun werde ich den Teich neubauen und wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass die Kois zu groß werden, dann bin ich gerne dazu bereit ein oder zwei oder drei Kois abzugeben, da ich den Teich, wie schon geschrieben, nicht als Hobby betrachte, sondern "nur" als kleine Oase im Garten, nichts desto trotz sollen es die Fische, so gut wie es mir möglich ist, gehalten werden.

Über die Anfeindungen per PN war ich wirklich nicht erfreut, denn sowas muss nicht sein - meine Meinung!


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi Norbert,

das ist schön, dass du den Neubau in Angriff nimmst. Halte uns auf dem laufenden, wir sind ja nicht neugierig, aber es ist immer wieder interressant. Und wie du siehst, es gibt noch andere!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Über die Anfeindungen per PN war ich wirklich nicht erfreut, denn sowas muss nicht sein - meine Meinung!



Da hast du 100% Recht, einfach ignorieren


----------



## Norbert63 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich bin "kaputt", aber der Teich ist Geschichte. Morgen kann richtig gebuddelt werden, alles per Hand und das bei sehr mergeligen Boden :?.

Richtig blöd ist aber, dass der Filter verkauft wurde  - nun muss ich ein anderen finden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Na dann kannst du ja die Teichgröße neu berechnen 

Mein Nachbar hat noch einen Oase Screenmatic 18 mit UVC für nicht viel Geld. Geht auch bis 14.000 - 20.000 Liter bei *wenig* Besatz.


----------



## Norbert63 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Ich habe die Teichgröße schon neu berechnet und leider muss ich kleiner werden. Kann nur noch ca.3,7m x, ca.2,6m bauen, dafür versuche ich aber so ca. 1,8m tief zu werden ( möchte ca. 15000l haben ). Es gibt auch keine rundum Stufe mehr, sondern nur eine Stufe über die breite damit ich das __ Schilf einsetzen kann.

Um den Filter werde ich mich später kümmern, erstmal muss ich das Loch buddeln.

Gruß
Norbert

PS: Dafür wird der neue Teich gebaut - nix besonders, aber auch nicht unbedingt hässlich


----------



## Nori (28. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Ich kenn das mit 10.000 Liter für den ersten Koi und 1000 Liter für jeden weiteren als Mindestanforderung - ich denke wenn man sieht wie groß die Tiere werden können sollte das auch eingehalten werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Norbert63 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

wenn alles so weiter geht, dann werde ich mich wohl von 2 Koi trennen müssen 

Gestern sah es noch so aus
 

etwas später dann so und da habe ich aufgehört
 

Heute bin ich schon etwas weiter gekommen
 

Ich bin erstmal fertig! 1 Spaten, 1 Schüppe, 1 Schubkarre und ein Mann, aber ich bin schon teilweise auf 1,2m gekommen, allerdings habe ich den Aushub total unterschätzt :?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Lass dir einfach Zeit,
bis jetzt ist es nicht mehr wie ein Bombentrichter mit Konturen (nicht Böse gemeint, ich weiß was das für eine Schinderei ist)


----------



## Norbert63 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Warum soll ich böse sein? Du hast ja nicht unrecht, die Stufe ( wo der Spaten steht ) kommt noch weg, brauche ich im Moment noch damit ich den Erdaushub da drauf packen kann und von da in die Schubkarre ( bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste  ). Die hintere "Stufe" wird noch tiefer gemacht ca. 40-50cm tief.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Diese Schufterei ist Grauenhaft, aber jede Karre bringt dich weiter (ich will dich nur ein wenig motivieren )

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/38

Kennst du meine Baudoku ? Da ist meine Buddel-Leidensgeschichte dokumentiert.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002

Irgendwie war überall Erdaushub, im Garten, im Wohnzimmer und und und


----------



## Norbert63 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich bin mal angefangen deinen Thread zu lesen :shock - willst du mich veräppeln? Du kannst doch deinen Teich nicht mit meiner Pfütze vergleichen. Wenn ich sowas lese, dann traue ich mich ja schon garnicht mehr Bilder von meinem "Bauvorhaben" einzustellen 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Ach Quatsch,
die Arbeit ist die gleiche, nur mehr


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Servus Norbert

Du schaffst es .... 

Laß Dir Zeit, ein schlimmer Rücken, kann leider net entzücken 

Wollt ich nur eingewendet haben


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo hab es mal alles bis hier Gelesen und muss da Sagen Norbert 63 du solltest noch was Buddeln es Lohnt sich( jeder Qubikmeter macht sich für die Fischlein gut ) Mit der Tiefe da Streiten alle und ich habe es nur auf 1.50 m Geschaft aber dafür Breit und Lang habe auch mit dem Spaten Schaufel und ner Spitzhacke Gebuddelt und bin Froh nun 24795 Liter Wasser fürs Fischvolk im Teich zu haben. Noch was als Aufmunterrung sind die nich Süss       Hab Mut und Ausdauer es Lohnt


----------



## Norbert63 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Guten Morgen,

@Digicat
Ich werde mir zeit lassen. Mit dem Rücken hast du natürlich recht, aber im Moment tut nicht der Rücken, sonderen die Arme weh.

@Reiner S.
Ich buddeln weiter bis ich eine Tiefe von min.1,6m habe und evtl. werde ich den Teich noch ein klein wenig verlängern, mal abwarten.


@all

Gestern meinte ein Bekannter, ich soll z.b. Ytongsteine um den Teichrand setzen, so würde ich noch ein paar cm rausholen, aber ich habe kein Ringanker und viele Rundungen.
Meint Ihr das sowas funktionieren würde?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> Solche PN's finde ich unverschämt!
> 
> ...






Hi Norbert,

ich sehe es wie Dodi und muss so nicht alles nochmal schreiben.

hier eine Skizze wie der kleine Teich aufgebaut war und ca. 10 Jahre ohne Probleme lief.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9



.


----------



## Zacky (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert. 

Zu deiner Frage mit den Ytong-Steinen: Wenn du noch etwas aufmauern willst um noch einige Zentimeter Volumen zu erreichen, brauchst du darunter schon ein Streifenfundament, auf das du aufmauern kannst. Dann würde ich aber eher Kalksandsteine empfehlen, welche aber trotzdem mindestens mit Dichtschlämme gestrichen werden sollten. Optimal wäre dann noch ein Bitumenanstrich innen und außen.

Eine andere Variante wäre, die Rasenkantensteine - 1m Länge mit 5 oder 7 cm Stärke, Höhe 25 cm - dann halbiert auf 50 cm und hochkant in die Erde bzw. in Beton gestetzt. So lassen sie sich auch ganz gut in Rundungen verbauen. Von außen kannst du diese dann bei Bedarf ja noch glatt putzen & anschließend verkleiden, mit Riemchen, Granitkanten etc.

Ansonsten sieht alles schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## Norbert63 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

@wp-3d

danke für die Skizze 

@Zacky

danke für deine Ausführung 


Eine Frage an alle!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja PVC Teichfolie verwenden, aber nun meinte der Händler, dass EPDM Folie viel besser sei, da die Folie viel weicher ist und sich somit besser verlegen lässt.
Ist die EPDM Folie wirklich soviel weicher als eine PVC Folie? 
Der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht besonders hoch. Die EPDM wäre 1,15mm dick.

Vielleicht kennt ja einer hier beide Folien.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

EPDM ist auf jeden Fall besser und Geschmeidiger  allerdings auch schwerer zu reparieren wenn mal was sein sollte.


----------



## Norbert63 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Na dann werde ich EPDM nehmen, die Angst vor reparaturen habe ich nicht. Die Verlegeeigenschaften sind mir wichtiger.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

heute regnet es und ich habe Zeit zum nachdenken, aber ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter mit meinem Teichrand  . Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich den anlegen soll, Aufmauern geht nicht, ein Teichrandsystem wie hier z.B. http://www.netmeile.de/teichfolie/pvc-teichfolie/teichfolie_12410310.html - ich weiß nicht. Mein Händler meinte, nimm doch einfach Holzpflöcke, hau die in die Erde und darauf kommt dann ein 32mm PE Kaltwasserrohr, aber ich weiß nicht.

Das dumme ist, ich musste um den Teich Erde aufüllen, damit ich überall plan bin und die ist nicht gerade besonders fest.

Hat von euch vielleicht einer eine gute Idee?


Gruß 
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung gefunden. Ich mache einfach eine Reihe Kalksandsteine ( 24x17,5x11cm ) um den Teich. Da die Steine ein Loch haben, schlage ich daurch einen Holzpflock und den restlichen Raum fülle ich mit Zement aus und das bei jedem Stein - sollte doch funktionieren oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert 
Warum Holz verwenden das nach Jahren verottet ???
Lege dir doch die 17,5er in Betonestrich (Sackware) steck in jedes große loch ein stück 6mm Baustahl und du hast eine kleine ewigkeit ruhe
Ich hab dir da mal was vorbereitet

 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick

Ps.
Mach dein Ding und lass dich nicht .... hol das maximun an Volumen raus und passe dein Bestand dem Volumen an


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Patrick K,

mit dem Holz hast du recht. Ich habe hier noch 4 Kantrohre liegen (2x2cm x ca.40cm) die eigenen sich wohl besser dafür - wieso bin ich nicht darauf gekommen? Danke für dein Tipp! 

Aber muss ich die Steine in Betonestrich legen? 
Ich wollte die Steine direkt am Teichrand auf die Erde legen, wenn ich nun einen Sockel von ca. 5cm tiefe mache, dann müsste ich erstmal ca. 10cm vom Teichrand entfernt bleiben und wie sieht es mit der Frostsicherheit aus?

Etwas ähnliches habe ich schonmal für mein Kräuterbeet gemacht und dort ist alles kaputt gefroren.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert 

das mit den 10cm wegbleiben versteh ich jetzt nicht 

aber ich denke wenn der Stein 11cm im Boden ist ,dann noch 10cm Beton darunter  und nicht zu vergessen 2x 6mm Eisen verbaut sind... und die Folie noch überlappt ...Was soll passieren ???

der Beton soll doch nur die Steine fixieren, die glatte seite des Steinringes kommt natürlich richtung Teich, so das der Beton nochmal Halt in einen Ring um die Steine gibt.

danach kannst du deinen Teichrand mit Steinplatten, Holz oder sonstiges dekorieren

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@Patrick, 

mir war so, als wollte Norbert doch noch etwas weiter raus kommen um so Volumen zu gewinnen.

@Norbert

wenn du 10cm weg bleiben willst, von dem Teichrand, solltest du dort das Fundament mind. 20cm tief machen und dann aufmauern. Die Variante mit dem Rundstahl von Patrick ist nicht schlecht. Aber Frostsicher sind 20 cm auch nicht wirklich (theoretsich 50 cm Minimum). Reicht denn die Folie soweit mit raus?


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@ Zacky 
dann soll er halt zwei Steinreihen mauern ..oder die Steinreihe nur halb im Boden versenken

man kann das ganze noch mit 30mm Styrodur abdecken (Isolieren) und selbst wenn der Beton reisen sollte , halten ihn die Eisen zusammen  :smoki

Den Beton am besten selbst anmischen und nicht an Zement sparen 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich habe mal schnell eine Zeichnung gemacht, die evtl. deutlich zeigt wie ich mir das so vorgestellt habe.
 


@Zacky

Über das Aufmauern habe ich nachgedacht, aber den Gedanken schnell wieder verworfen.

Mir geht es jetzt nur noch um einen stabilen Teichrand, zumal ich schon fast 1,8m tief bin.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@Patrick



@Norbert

Ach so, dann habe ich wohl zwischendurch was nicht bekommen. Dann ist ja alles gut. Dann würde ich es wohl so machen wie Patrick schon sagte. Und wenn du doch noch weg bleiben möchtest, würde ich den Bereich zwischen Folie und KS-Stein mit Beton abschrägen, es sei denn, du willst natürlich eine gerade Eck-Kante haben.

PS: 1,80m ist doch schon eine schöne Tiefe!? Da haste ja richtig ran geklotzt!!!  Da dürfte es doch nix mehr zu meckern geben.


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

ich denke wenn du es so machst wie in deiner Zeichnung,hast du eventuell Probleme mit Eisdruck im Winter.
Der Betonring soll ja hauptsächlich Vertikale kräfte aufnehmen 

Gruss aus der Plalz Patrick

1,80 meter mit Schaufel  "  RESPEKT "


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@Patrick K

Im Winter habe ich mir folgendes gedacht, 6 Sprudelsteine sollen den Teich am Rand relativ Eisfrei halten, diesen Winter habe ich mit 2 Sprudelsteinen immer ein Loch von ca. 30x40 cm gehabt. Wenn das nicht reichen sollte, dann kaufe ich mir noch eine Kompresserpumpe mit 6 Sprudelsteinen. Die Angst, dass das Wasser dadurch zu stark auskühlt finde ich nicht gegeben, zumal die Sprudelsteine nur ein paar cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sind.

Gruß
Norbert

PS: tiefer werde ich nicht gehen, ich kann kein Lehmboden mehr sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> PS: tiefer werde ich nicht gehen, ich kann kein Lehmboden mehr sehen



Mach weiter, bald kommt Öl und wenn du Glück hast das E10 


Mein Teich ist ja nun komplett mit einer Mauer versehen, das Eis macht mir eigentlich keine Sorgen so lange ein Bereich im Teich Eisfrei ist (das sind bei mir 4 oder 5 m²) Und wenn sich das Eis nach oben ausbreiten kann ist das auch OK.
Kannst du also so machen meine ich.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@ Uwe
Du hast ja deine Steine sicherlich gemauert und nicht nur mit einem Eisenrohr im Boden verankert

Ich denke das Norbert, mit einem Stahl verstärktem Ringanker,mit oder ohne Kalksteine, auf Dauer am besten geholfen ist.

Aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden, Versuch macht Klug

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Norbert63 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@Patrick K

Wenn ich jetzt einen Ringanker um den Teich mache, dann muss ich min. 10cm vom Teichrand weg bleiben, sonst ist die Gefahr zu groß das die Wände einbrechen, dann hätte ich noch das Problem, dass der Ringanker doch min.30cm tief sein muss und da würde ich an einigen Stellen Probleme bekommen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@ Norbert
was denkst du machen deine Teichwände wenn du die Eisenrohre reinhaust bzw. was macht das Bauwerk, wenn auch zum teil , nicht mal 30cm tief (mit Rohr) verankert ist.Was soll dem allem halt geben???

Mach dir eine vernünftige Schalung, die auch deine Teichwand abstützt und wenn der Beton trocken ist , hält das ganze auch und zwar genau bündig du machst dir viel zu viel sorgen :beten1

oder hast du bedenken, wenn Wasser drin ist, das die Teichwand "runder rutscht"

Ich würde nur einen Stahlverstärtem  Ringanker Höhe 25 cm x Breite 15 cm aus Beton machen, und dann mit 30er Styrodur Oben und Aussenseite  isolieren. 

das wird ewig halten 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi,

schon mal daran gedacht, den Ringanker erst zu betonieren wenn die Folie und Wasser drin sind 

Einfach bis uk. Ringanker den Teich befüllen, Folie anheben, den Erdaushub vornehmen und dann Betonieren und Wasser gleichmäßig einfüllen. 

Wär das eine Option?


----------



## Patrick K (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert 
und wie hast du dich entschieden ?   wie und wann geht es weiter?
mach mal wieder ein paar Foto`s  wie es im moment aussieht
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Norbert63 (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

momentan sieht es so aus
 

Auf dem Bild sieht der Teich irgendwie kleiner aus als in Wirklichkeit 

Ich habe keinen Ringanker gemacht, sondern habe mich für die Lösung mit den 4 Kantrohren entschieden, diese sind fast 80cm tief im Boden und die Steine sind Bombenfest, da wackelt nichts mehr. Das Loch in den Steinen, wo das 4 Kantrohr durchgeschlagen wurde und die Fugen ( die bei Rundungen legen enstehen ) wurden mit Zement ausgegossen.
Ein Teil der Stufe werde ich wohl noch entfernen. Leider spielt das Wetter zur Zeit nicht so mit, wie ich es gerne hätte 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

gerade wurde die Folie geliefert  Wow ist die EPDM Folie weich, da wird das verlegen sicherlich spaß machen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Na sieht doch ganz gut aus toll

Alles im Wasser? dann kann es ja losgehen 

Viel Spass mit deiner Folie .smoki:smoki

Nach bestimmt 10 Teichbauten mit PVC und nur einem Teichbau mit 

EPDM würde ich keine andere Folie mehr verbauen. 

Lass weiter von dir hören :freu

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Norbert63 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

am WE und Montag habe ich einiges geschaft und z.Zt. sieht es so aus und damit bin ich schon ziemlich zufrieden.
 
 
 

Nun steht das ganze "Feintuning" an, aber damit lasse ich mir etwas mehr Zeit. Das __ Schilf muss noch eingesetzt werden und da bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich Pflanzkörbe nehme oder doch vielleicht schwere runde Blumenschalen 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert 
haste fein gemacht rhrhrh jetzt noch ein wenig einwachsen TOP

Wie war es mit der Folie, alles gut gegangen ???

Hast du kein bedenken wegen dem Nitritpeak ?,weil du deine Fuschies schon rein gesetzt hast.

Ich hatte nach 5 Wochen eine tötlichen Nitritbrühe und erst nach 8 Wochen einigermaßen gute Wasserwerte.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Norbert63 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Patrick K,

mit der Folie gab es keine Probleme 

Nitritpeak - habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört, ich mach mich mal schlau was das genau ist.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Na Hallo Norbert.

Sieht klasse aus.  Ist es denn alles so geworden, wie du dir es vorgestellt hast?


----------



## Norbert63 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Zacky,

danke schön!

Eigentlich ist der Teich so geworden wie ich es mir in groben Zügen vorgestellt habe und dafür das ich am 28.03 mit dem Umbau angefangen habe, bin ich extrem zufrieden damit was ich bis jetzt geschaft habe.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen Blumenschalen in den Teich zu stellen oder müssen es Pflanzkörbe sein?


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Doc (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi Norbert! Schick geworden! Wieviel Liter fasst der Teich? (3500?) ... das sieht iwie nach mehr aus


----------



## Lara (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,
dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut. Für welchen Filter hast du dich jetzt entschieden ?


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

wenn Du möchtest, dass die Wurzeln ans Wasser kommen und somit Nährstoffe rausfiltern können, pflanze sie in Körbe.

Seerosen gehören besser in Schalen/Kübel, da sie ja auch gedüngt werden müssen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Servus Norbert

Nitritpeak ...


----------



## Norbert63 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

@ Doc

Es sind gute 12000Liter, damit bin ich zufrieden.

@ Lara

Im Moment ist nur der Biotec 5.1 angeschlossen  , aber ich bin auf der Suche, aber lieber erstmal den kleinen Filter als nichts.

@ Dodi

Ich hatte gedacht das __ Schilf in die runden Blumenschalen zu "packen", das Schilf mit ein paar Steinen zu beschweren und alles würde dann auf die Stufe kommen die ca. 50cm tief unter Wasser ist.

Ich kam nur auf die Idee, weil ich die Schalen hier stehen habe und Pflanzkübel erst übers I-Net bestellen müsste.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Olli.P (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe meinen __ Rohrkolben und die Schilfgewächse einfach in die schwarzen Baueimer und Mörtelkübel aussem Baumarkt gepflanzt.

Nebenbei in die Seitenwände einfach noch einige 10-12 mm Löcher mit der Bohrmaschine rein gebohrt und gut iss.


----------



## Norbert63 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

@Olli.P

Ich habe ein __ Schilf in einem Baueimer gesetzt   3 andere habe ich in Blumenschalen getan, muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur kleine Schilfgewächse behalten haben, die großen sahen einfach nicht aus.


Frage @ all:

Braucht man eigentlich wirklich immer eine UVC Lampe bzw. UVC Vorklärgerät? 


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert.

Zu deiner Frage mit der UVC: Ich denke sie ist sehr nützlich, wenn es doch mal heftig mit Schwebealgen wird. Und die kommen nach meiner Erfahrung mit zunehmender Wassertemperatur auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn der Teich gut eingefahren sei, denke ich, hat man evtl. mal ein Algenproblem was zum Einen unschön anzusehen ist und zum Anderen leicht Überhand nehmen könnte. Inwiefern es sonstige Wirkungen auf die Teichbiokulturen hat, weiß ich nicht wirklich, aber es soll auch Einiges an Keimen reduzieren. Aber da fehlt mir die tatsächliche Erfahrung. Ich habe im Schwimm- & Koiteich eine 55W-UVC dran und schalte sie per Zeitschaltuhr ab 15°C Wassertemperatur dann stundenweise dazu.


----------



## Dondle (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi,
also, wenn Koi der andere Fische drin sind (ich spreche hier nicht vom 30ct. __ Goldfisch), ist das schon sinnig, da es die Keimbelastung niedrig hält und auch die Schwebealgen zurückhält

Zwingend ist es aber bei einem Naturteich o.ä. nicht


----------



## Norbert63 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

also das mit dem UVC ist nun geklärt 

Mal ein eine vielleicht dumme Frage, aber kann ich bei meiner Teichgröße 4-5 Wimpfelkarpfen einsetzen? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fische so um 35cm groß werden, andere sagen, dass Sie bis 1m groß werden 

Was stimmt denn nun? Als __ Algenfresser sollen diese Fische ja sehr gut sein und wenn den Koi keine Schwimmfläche weggenommen wird - was würde dagegen sprechen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi Norbert.

wenn du Wimpel's halten möchtest, dann eh' nur als Gruppe, da sie echte Rudeltiere sind. Die meisten Händler verkaufen auch nur ab mind. 5 Stück. Ich habe mich zu diesem Thema auch schon etwas mehr belesen und da bin ich teilweise auf Infos gestossen, dass sie zwar groß werden, aber den 1m schaffen sie wohl nur, wenn sie in freier Wildbahn im Ursprungsland leben. In heimischen Teichen ist aber eine Größe von 50-60 cm über einige Jahre nicht auszuschließen. Soweit ich das auch gelesen habe, sind die __ Wimpelkarpfen noch gar nicht so lange auf dem deutschen Markt und in deutschen Teichen, so dass noch keine konkreten Daten, Fakten und Größen bekannt sind. Vielleicht hat aber jemand noch aktuellere Berichte und kann diese hier mal verlinken. Wäre bestimmt nochmal interessant. Ein Thema Wimpelkarpfen habe ich hier im Forum auch schon aml gelesen. Nur wo, genau!? Hmm


----------



## Norbert63 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Zacky,

ich sitze gerade am Teich, der Grill läuft und surfe so durchs Netz und da sind mir diese "lustigen" Fische aufgefallen - suche auch schon einige Zeit im Netz nach Infos, aber anscheind gibt es keine "gescheiten" Infos, alles wiederspricht sich teilweise, besonders bei der Größe und die ist ja nicht unwichtig! 
Wenn die __ Wimpelkarpfen so um die 30-40cm groß werden ( was ja sicherlich seine Zeit braucht ) dann könnte ich mich evtl. damit anfreunden, zumal ich über kurz oder lang mind. 2 Koi abgeben muss, aber ich möchte meinen Teich auch nicht überbesetzen.
Nur Koi und Wimpelkarpfen sollen sich sehr gut verstehen und das finde ich gut.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Grill!!? Das klingt ja gut. Wenn du nicht soweit weg wärst, würde ich glatt vorbeikommen. 

Ja, das habe ich auch soweit gelesen. Die Wimpels sind ja auch wie die Müllabfuhr. Sie entsorgen recht viel Fadenalgen und Laub etc., fressen aber keine anderen Pflanzen. Kooperativ mit Koi sind zudem noch. Wobei sie ganz schön "hässlich" aussehen, wenn sie etwas größer werden. Sehen doch irgendwie gruselig aus.:shock

Warum willst du zwei Koi abgeben? Wegen dem Überbesatz? Was für welche sind das dann?


----------



## Norbert63 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Naja, noch "muss" ich keine Koi abgeben, sind ja noch reltiv klein, aber wenn Sie mal richtig wachsen, dann wird mein Teich wohl etwas zu klein werden und dann gebe ich lieber 2 Tiere ab.
Da aber die __ Wimpelkarpfen sich so gut mit Koi verstehen sollen, kamen mir diese Tiere im Sinn, zumal sie wirklich die biologische Müllabfuhr sein sollen 


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Wer weiß, wie sich das mal entwickelt. Vielleicht baust du ja doch nochmal an und um und aus und größer und so!!!! 

Ansonsten wünsche ich ein schönes Osterfest. Bis die Tage....


----------



## Norbert63 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Vergrößern will ich eigentlich nicht.

Ich wünsche dir und den Rest der hier mitliest ein schönes Osterfest.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dodi (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo, Ihr beiden!

Wir haben nun seit 2008 __ Wimpelkarpfen im Teich, damals waren die "Jungs"  etwa 6-8 cm groß und mittlerweile geschätzte 25 cm. 
Hier der Link zu meinem Thread von damals. 

Sie haben sich gut entwickelt und die beiden letzten harten Winter auch gut überstanden. 
Vertragen tun die sich wirklich einwandfrei mit den Koi, gab niemals irgendwelche Komplikationen.

Nun ja, so richtige __ Algenfresser sind's auch ned. Ob sie Abfall wie Laub o. ä. fressen, hab ich noch nicht beobachten können.  Das einzige, was ich sehen kann, ist, dass sie an einer Stelle die Folie recht "algensauber" halten, nämlich an der Stelle, wo sie auch das Störfutter aufnehmen.
Das fressen sie nämlich auch sehr gerne. 

Erstaunlich finde ich jeden Herbst wieder, dass sie scheinbar verschwunden sind und irgendwann im Frühjahr tauchen sie einfach wieder auf. Nach dem ersten Winter dachte ich schon, sie wären gestorben, weil ich sie zunächst nicht sehen konnte.

Auffällig finde ich noch, dass sie mit zunehmendem Alter teilweise ihre Farbe verändern und die Körperform ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Am hübschesten sind sie, wenn sie klein sind - finde ich zumindest.

Euch auch ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert ,
was macht dein Teich alle Fische wieder Fit ? :beten
Wie läuft es mit deinen Wasserwerten, alles im grünen Bereich vor allem dein Nitritwert solltest du nicht vernachlässigen.
Sind deine  Pflanzen am wachsen ?:gdaumen
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Norbert63 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Patrick,

ich habe am Teich die letzte Zeit nichts mehr gemacht, aber so langsam kommt alles in Schwung. Die Wasserwerte sind OK ( ich lasse sie immer in einer Zoohandlung testen ), das Wasser ist glas klar und den Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen. Ich hatte mal etwas Probleme mit scheuern und springen, aber das machen sie schon lange nicht mehr.
Die Planzen wachsen auch, ich hatte ja nur die kleinen behalten.

So sah es am 17.04 aus
 

und heute morgen so
 

Evtl. werde ich noch einen kleinen Wasserlauf bauen - mal sehen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Doc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hi Norbert,

sieht doch richtig schick aus  
Habe gerade einen neuen Bachlauf gebaut, lohnt sich!


----------



## Norbert63 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Doc,

danke schön 

Mit dem Bachlauf lasse ich mir etwas Zeit, da dieser voll im Grünen stehen müsste und deswegen auch relativ viel " Grünabfall" zusätzlich in den Teich kommen würde - naja mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo,

ich verstehe die "Welt" nicht mehr und zwar ist mein Teichwasser innerhalb von 2 Tagen trübe geworden. Am Freitag hatte ich noch kristallklares Wasser und heute kann ich kaum den Boden sehen. Ich meine auch, dass sich der grünliche Belag auf der Folie teilweise ins bräunliche wandelt, ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Am Samstag morgen habe ich die Filterschwämme 2x nach oben gezogen und das Wasser aus dem Filter gelassen, dann habe ich noch ca. 2000l abgepumpt und neues Leitungswasser eingefüllt, aber ich meine das es heute sogar noch ein klein wenig schlimmer (trüber) geworden ist.

Ich hatte mir vor ca. 1,5Wochen ein UVC Gerät geholt und angeschlossen, so wurde das Wasser von Tag zu Tag klarer und wo eigentlich alles super kristallklar war, wird es wieder trübe.

Ist das normal bei einem "neuen" Teich oder habe ich nun ein Problem?


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Kaje (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich - Größe - Frage?*

Hallo Norbert,

viell. war genau dies zuviel des guten?! Viell. hast Du mit diesem vorgehen und dem spülen Deiner Filteranlage auch Deine Bakterien, die sich gerade mal mühevoll aufgebaut haben, wieder herausbefördert?

Tip: Filteranlage und gerade den Bioteil nur dann säubern/spülen, wenn unbedint erforderlich.. Reinige meinen Bioteil einmal in der Saison.. solange die Wasserwerte und das Wasser optisch keinerlei Beanstandung zeigt, lasse ich die Biologie in ruhe.


----------

